# Pressemeldung: Seenotretter helfen 119 Menschen



## Anglerboard-Team (20. August 2007)

Pressemeldung DGzRS

*Einsätze vom Wochenende: 
Seenotretter helfen 119 Menschen 
Schlepper brennt in der Ostsee - Besatzung unverletzt​*
Zu insgesamt 35 Einsätzen in Nord- und Ostsee wurden die Seenotretter der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) vom Freitag, den 17.8. bis Sonntag, den 19.8.07 gerufen. Insgesamt 119 Personen konnten dabei aus Notlagen befreit werden.

Neustadt (Holstein) Vor Neustadt / Holstein war bereits am Freitagabend (17.8.07) ein ungefähr 14 Meter langes Speedboot in Brand geraten. Wegen eines Schwelbrandes in der Steuerbord-Maschine hatte der Bootsführer die Motoryacht zwischen Haffkrug und Sierksdorf auf Grund gesetzt. 

Als erste war die Besatzung des Seenotrettungsbootes HANS INGWERSEN / Station Travemünde vor Ort, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade auf Kontrollfahrt war. Sie schleppte das Boot in Abstimmung mit der örtlichen Feuerwehr an die Haffkruger Seebrücke, wo das Feuer gemeinsam bekämpft wurde. Die inzwischen ebenfalls herbeigerufene Besatzung des Seenotrettungsbootes CREMPE / Station Neustadt, übernahm die medizinische Versorgung des Bootsführers, der eine leichte Rauchvergiftung erlitten hatte. 

Cuxhaven Die Besatzung des Seenotkreuzers HERMANN HELMS / Station Cuxhaven befreite am Samstagabend (18.8.07) 27 Gäste einer Kutterfahrt aus einer misslichen Lage: Nachdem der Kutter im Fährhafen festgekommen war, wurden die Passagiere vom Seenotkreuzer an Land gebracht.

Am Sonntagmorgen (19.8.07) brachte die HERMANN HELMS einen Notarzt zu einem vor Cuxhaven auf Reede liegenden Schiff. Ein erkranktes Besatzungsmitglied der MS „Tessa Kosan“ wurde abgeborgen und an den Rettungstransportwagen übergeben.

Warnemünde Ein weiterer Angelkutter musste am Samstag (18.8.07) vom Seenotkreuzer ARKONA (Station Warnemünde) mit 19 Personen an Bord eingeschleppt werden. Das Schiff hatte einen Maschinenschaden erlitten.

Die ARKONA wurde erneut am Sonntagabend (19.8.07) um 21.30 Uhr in den Einsatz gerufen. Auf dem niederländischen Schlepper „Watergeus“ war es etwa 25 Seemeilen (ca. 45 km) nordöstlich der Küste zu einem Maschinenraumbrand gekommen. Die Besatzung des Schleppers, der einen Ponton im Anhang hatte, konnte den Maschinenraum schließen (den Verschlusszustand herstellen) und durch die Flutung mit CO2 das Feuer löschen. Der Seenotkreuzer ging zur Sicherung auf Standby, bis ein Schlepper eingetroffen war, um den Havaristen nach Kiel einzuschleppen. Die Besatzung blieb unverletzt. Die ARKONA war um 3.15 Uhr wieder einsatzklar am Liegeplatz in Warnemünde.

In weiteren Fällen in Nord- und Ostsee führten bei Segel- und Motoryachten Maschinenschäden, Schäden an der Besegelung oder Navigationsschwierigkeiten zu Notlagen. Die Seenotretter konnten jeweils frühzeitig eingreifen, bevor es zu schlimmeren Notsituationen gekommen wäre.

Insgesamt neun Mal mussten Verletzte oder Erkrankte von Inseln, Passagier- oder Handelsschiffen und Sportbooten zum Transport ins Krankenhaus geholt werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Seenotretter helfen 119 Menschen*

Was für die Straße die gelben Engel,sind für uns die roten Engel auf See!!!GUT DAS ES EUCH GIBT.cu


----------



## raubangler (20. August 2007)

*Benutzername*



esox02 schrieb:


> Was für die Straße die gelben Engel,sind für uns die roten Engel auf See!!!GUT DAS ES EUCH GIBT.cu




Was wäre eigentlich, wenn es sie nicht geben würde?
Dann wären doch staatliche Stellen (Marine etc.) als Ersatz im Einsatz.
In anderen Ländern gibt es ja auch staatliche SAR-Infrastrukturen.

Trotzdem bin ich ganz froh, dass es sie gibt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Was wäre eigentlich, wenn es sie nicht geben würde?
> Dann wären doch staatliche Stellen (Marine etc.) als Ersatz im Einsatz.
> In anderen Ländern gibt es ja auch staatliche SAR-Infrastrukturen.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich ganz froh, dass es sie gibt


würden viel mehr wasser saufen.


----------



## flochen (20. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Seenotretter helfen 119 Menschen*

ohaaa was isn da passiert jungs ich bin angler juhu


----------

